# The Echo $99 RB-60 Spreader looks interesting



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Echo has announced a $99 spreader that looks interesting. 
https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Spreaders/RB-60


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## The GDD (Aug 23, 2019)

There's already a Youtube review:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1HuzWhELyM


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Will be buying ASAP to replace Scott mini.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I like it and have nothing but good experience with Echo products. I'll be getting one especially after seeing your last video comparison of the different spreaders.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Saints ... I'm sure there will be some press about it at GIE next week. If one of you are going, please check it out.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The Echo RB-80 ($300) looks identical to the Chapin 8301c ($160).

I wonder when the Chapin 60 lb version is going to be released and how much cheaper than the RB-60?

EDITED: to add hyperlinks.


----------



## k-man21 (Apr 29, 2020)

Just picked one of these up, anyone figure out suggested settings for application rates?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

k-man21 said:


> Just picked one of these up, anyone figure out suggested settings for application rates?


"Set it to something that looks cool and drive it till it runs out." Can't take credit for the quote, but I do follow it at all times.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

What are you spreading? 5-6 seems about right for two passes with ammonium sulfate (1 lb/M). Maybe a little light. Still experimenting.


----------

